# Shooting high



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've just started shooting again this year and have had to work my way through a lot of issues one at a time. I'm making good progress but just today I started having shots hit 6 inches high. Im not creeping, and everything feels exactly the same as it has but this problem came out of nowhere today. Im getting really tired of these issues popping up just as it seems like im starting to get in the flow. Are there any immediate issues anyone can think of that may cause this? I ran out of things to try today and it kept popping up every few shots.


----------



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bump for some help


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

JewelCity681 said:


> today I started having shots hit 6 inches high. Im not creeping, and everything feels exactly the same ... Are there any immediate issues anyone can think of that may cause this?


Without the benefit of watching you and seeing your equipment... just a few guesses.
1. Even though it “feels the same,” you may be varying your anchor every now and then.
2. How does your peep fit in comparison to your front aperture? Peep too big ... to easy to let the front aperture float. Centered up ... take an X. Peep lined up with the top of the aperture... high impact. Peep lined up with the bottom of the aperture...low impact. 
3. Grossly different pressure in your bow hand grip. (But you would likely notice that much difference.)
4. Not actually settling onto and stabilizing on the desired POI. Typically one of a couple of causes. 
4.a. Having a shot process of lowering into the desired POI and shooting as the sight is approaching the desired POI. (Sometimes called “driveby shooting.”
4.b. Letting the bow settle down and stabilize BELOW the desired POI ... then making an over correction as you attempt to get back up to the desired POI. 
5. An issue in activating the release. Ideally, you activate the release without disturbing the sight picture. But you could be “snatching” the release every now and then. But it doesn’t even require as much as “snatching it” may imply. Check for inconsistencies in your release process.
6. You said ... that it had been a while, right??? Check to ensure you are nocking the arrow correctly. I have seen guys inadvertently click the arrow onto the string above or below their nock point. (Nawh never ... right! Some have even forgotten to nock an arrow at all.)
7. Check that you’re getting vane contract during the release.

8. IF you were hitting LOW, a culprit COULD be a malfunctioning rest: a blade that is weak (although that would not likely be intermittent) or a cord on a drop away that is intermittently hanging up. It could also be a vane kicking the tail of the arrow up on release.


----------



## JewelCity681 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you! From what you listed, I'm putting money on my peep alignment or my release execution. I shoot a hinge now and it seems like it happens less regularly but when it does happen its worse. I'm guessing as I pull through im either losing the peep alignment slowly or im not pulling evenly straight back. Im going to focus heavily on those two things this weekend and see how it goes. This week I actually realized I'd been shooting too long DL and was leaning back pretty bad to compensate. I shortened that an inch and it seems like im able to pull more linear so maybe that will help as well. Its one thing after another right now lol. Its crazy how lost you can feel when coming back to shooting. This all used to be second nature.


----------

